# Hey Steelers???



## dmp (Feb 5, 2006)

Seriously? How much did you pay the officiating crew?  Really? I've never seen more bu||shit calls in my LIFE on a football field.  So - how much was it?  There is NO way on God's green Earth was this game called 'fair'.  It's inexcusable.  If seattle loses this game, it's SOLEY the fault of bu||shit calls by a corrupt officiating crew.


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 5, 2006)

The call against the Seahawks that took them from the 2 yard line was pathetic.


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 5, 2006)

They got one right!  

Finally.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 5, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Seriously? How much did you pay the officiating crew?  Really? I've never seen more bu||shit calls in my LIFE on a football field.  So - how much was it?  There is NO way on God's green Earth was this game called 'fair'.  It's inexcusable.  If seattle loses this game, it's SOLEY the fault of bu||shit calls by a corrupt officiating crew.



Crappy calls screw up the game for everyone but having been on the losing end of a big game ruined by "iffy" officiating, I know it really sucks.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 5, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Seriously? How much did you pay the officiating crew?  Really? I've never seen more bu||shit calls in my LIFE on a football field.  So - how much was it?  There is NO way on God's green Earth was this game called 'fair'.  It's inexcusable.  If seattle loses this game, it's SOLEY the fault of bu||shit calls by a corrupt officiating crew.



The timeless, infamous screech from the fans of the losing side.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 5, 2006)

hawks got homered....awful refereeing....


----------



## Gunny (Feb 5, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> hawks got homered....awful refereeing....



Piss-poor officiating has been a part of the game since the mid-80s.  If you can't play above it, you don't win.  I'm not saying it is right .... I'm saying that is how it is.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 5, 2006)

One really BAD call, one maybe bad call .
It was still a great game. Only ONE GOOD commercial, IMO.

I was wrong, I said Pitt by 10, does 11 count?


----------



## Gunny (Feb 5, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> One really BAD call, one maybe bad call .
> It was still a great game. Only ONE GOOD commercial, IMO.
> 
> *I was wrong, I said Pitt by 10, does 11 count? *



Nope.  Turn in your card. :read:


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 5, 2006)

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Nope.  Turn in your card. :read:


Hey eleven is better than 10.. :scratch:


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 5, 2006)

What Bs that the crowd was 90% steelers fans. How did that happen? How is that fair to the other team? Some bad calls, but hawks didn't play good at all.
Congrats to the steelers...


----------



## jimnyc (Feb 5, 2006)

I seriously didn't think the refs were all that bad except for the lame call against Hasselbeck after the INT. The Seahawks did more damage to themselves.

I thought it was a closely played game, just as I figured. Both defenses played a great game. That's what happens in the big game, a few plays can change the outcome. I would look at Big Ben's pass to Ward at the 3 while scrambling on 3rd and 18, and Randel El's TD pass to Ward. 



			
				dmp said:
			
		

> If seattle loses this game, it's SOLEY the fault of bu||shit calls by a corrupt officiating crew.



The Steelers were on the wrong side of some touchy calls throughout the playoffs too. But don't take away from the Steelers D and their O execution when they needed it. They came up with big plays that the refs didn't throw, catch or INT.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 5, 2006)

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Piss-poor officiating has been a part of the game since the mid-80s.  If you can't play above it, you don't win.  I'm not saying it is right .... I'm saying that is how it is.



first hawk touchdown negated by a phantom PI was a joke

the holding call on the catch on the one was a joke

haselback's tackle called a cut block was a joke


----------



## -Cp (Feb 5, 2006)

just so many questionable calls....on the leagues least penalized team....interesting to say the least


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 5, 2006)

Are the "LEFT coast" weenies whining?


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

> If seattle loses this game, it's SOLEY the fault of bu||shit calls by a corrupt officiating crew.



Yep, too bad you don't get a ring for worst calls against a team. Steelers rule!!!!


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

Some east-coast whining....and truth.



> Give The Super Bowl MVP To The Officials
> By: Bob George/BosSports.net
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## insein (Feb 6, 2006)

The PI on the TD was Bullshit.  Im glad the Steelers won but my god was that the weakest of the weak to call a Push off with one hand on what was a routine play for a WR and DB in the SUPER BOWL!!!

That ref needs to turn in his stripes.  He should never referee another game again.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Feb 6, 2006)

You know, I heard the police were holding some pro Seahawk officials down the street, preventing them from getting to the game....

Come on, guys. Some of those calls were close, but they weren't that bad. If it were the fifth week of the season, nobody would have thought twice about most of them.


----------



## insein (Feb 6, 2006)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> You know, I heard the police were holding some pro Seahawk officials down the street, preventing them from getting to the game....
> 
> Come on, guys. Some of those calls were close, but they weren't that bad. If it were the fifth week of the season, nobody would have thought twice about most of them.




exactly.  5th week of the season and a team has a chance to make up ground on taking a TD away from a guy.  Taking a TD away in the Super Bowl, thats almost impossible to overcome.  Refs need to use their heads.  He didnt gain an advantage from that push off.  It shouldnt have been called.


----------



## shepherdboy (Feb 6, 2006)

The ref's got to call them both ways or don't call them at all. Let the players play. The NFL has the worse ref's. The problem is never addressed. Every year, I watch more College Football games and less NFL games these days. The NFL is becoming a joke.


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/5310192

This guy nails it.

Worst part is, I'm a Roethisburger Fan...even if I can't spell his name.  Since day one I thought he's the real deal. Just wish he would have actually had to EARN his SB title.


----------



## insein (Feb 6, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/5310192
> 
> This guy nails it.
> 
> Worst part is, I'm a Roethisburger Fan...even if I can't spell his name.  Since day one I thought he's the real deal. Just wish he would have actually had to EARN his SB title.




Oh make no mistake, he earned it.  They had to win 3 hard road games to get there including one that they tried to take away from them in Indy.  Just a shame that they never address the ref situtaion with all the billions of dollars they are making.  Sure its a tough job.  But god damn it do it right.


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

In case you missed it - this officiating crew was the same crew who called the bullshit TD for Testaverde


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 6, 2006)

The cut block call on Roethisberger was a joke too.  The officiating was just pathetic.  The PI call was a result of the DB getting faked out of his shorts.  The announcers even said there wasn't going to be a call on the play unil the DB started screaming at the ref. 

Then the Pittsburg TD at the goal line.  The refs could have easily called a no-TD and reviewed the tape.  But by calling it a TD (possilby because all the Pitts players were signaling such; even though the Seattle players were signalling "no"), there had to be enough evidence to over-rule.  If not the TD stands. 

Had they said no-TD, then there would have to be enough video evidence to overturn that call - which there wasn't. 

But by calling a TD, they basically ended the challenge before it started. 

Not saying they were giving plays to Pittsburgh but..come on ..this is the Superbowl. 

They should be better than that.


----------



## -Cp (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry, but that was NOT a TD:


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 6, 2006)

It would help if Seattle's receivers discovered what their hands were for.


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

> Sorry, but that was NOT a TD:



That was not at all where they called the TD, the ball passed the plane a few seconds before he hit the ground.


----------



## -Cp (Feb 6, 2006)

Dan said:
			
		

> That was not at all where they called the TD, the ball passed the plane a few seconds before he hit the ground.



Umm... it'd be nice if you weren't smokin' dope..


----------



## -Cp (Feb 6, 2006)

Ken Schram Commentary: Steelers Get Ring, We Get The Finger

February 6, 2006 
By Ken Schram 

SEATTLE - A few of my colleagues here in the KOMO 4 newsroom have proclaimed that I'm a sore loser. 

Not withstanding the fact that they're 'Stealer' fans, they're right. 

The way I figure it, Sunday's Super Bowl score should have been 21-14, Seahawks. 

That's what it would have been except for the 'Stealers' ' secret weapon: The officials. 

I sure hope someone is checking referee Bill Leavy's bank account today. 

The way he called the game Sunday, I'm surprised that when it was all over, he didn't run up to the camera to exclaim: "I'M GOING TO DISNEYWORLD, 'CAUSE NOW I OWN IT!" 

The Seahawks would have been better off if Stevie Wonder had been given a striped shirt and whistle so that he could call the game, leaving Bill Leavy to sing "My Cherie Amore." 

Sour grapes? 

You know it. 

Sure, mistakes made by the Seahawks kept them from scoring more, but the unbelievably bad calls from Bill Leavy and crew stole away all the points that were needed to win. 

The 'Stealers' say they wanted one more win"...for the thumb." 

In the process, the Seahawks just got the finger. 

So, when those folks I work with call me a sore loser, the only retort I have for them is: Damn Right! 

By the way, if you want to make your thoughts known to the NFL, you can write to them at: 

National Football League
280 Park Avenue
New York, NY 10017 



http://www.komotv.com/stories/41713.htm


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 6, 2006)

Doesn't matter. Even if they call that third down, the Bus punches it in on 4th down.


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

> Umm... it'd be nice if you weren't smokin' dope..



Says you... From where I'm sitting, it's pretty nice. And funny and colorful. Maaaaaaan.  



> Doesn't matter. Even if they call that third down, the Bus punches it in on 4th down.



What he said. Not that Bettis did anything much in this game outside of constantly remind people he was from Detroit.

Really, I think people are losing sight of the fact that for the last half of the third quarter and all of the fourth, the Seahawks played like crap, regardless of the bad calls.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 6, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter. Even if they call that third down, the Bus punches it in on 4th down.


True, but they make WHIIIIIIIIINE on the left coast, ya know.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 6, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> True, but they make WHIIIIIIIIINE on the left coast, ya know.



washington whine sucks.....latte heads


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 6, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> washington whine sucks.....latte heads



Is Darin still alive?


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter. Even if they call that third down, the Bus punches it in on 4th down.




Right - That TD doesn't bother me. What bothers me is a Bullshit "Offensive Pass Inter. Call" which stole 7 points, and another bullshit 'holding' call which moved the ball from the Steelers' 1 or 2 yard line, back to the 35? 40?  Never mind the too-often "What? Seattle made a great play?  Let's throw a flag then FIND a penalty" 

24 - 24 is how it 'shoulda' been.  Likley 27-24 Seattle, as we had the ball down to the Steeler 6 before a 'nit-picky' holding call. 




I hear $10,000 buys a LOT of umpire in Detroit.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 6, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Right - That TD doesn't bother me. What bothers me is a Bullshit "Offensive Pass Inter. Call" which stole 7 points, and another bullshit 'holding' call which moved the ball from the Steelers' 1 or 2 yard line, back to the 35? 40?  Never mind the too-often "What? Seattle made a great play?  Let's throw a flag then FIND a penalty"
> 
> 24 - 24 is how it 'shoulda' been.  Likley 27-24 Seattle, as we had the ball down to the Steeler 6 before a 'nit-picky' holding call.
> 
> ...



Speak of the devil----sorry dude.


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

> I hear $10,000 buys a LOT of umpire in Detroit.



Dude, conspiracy theories are sooooo last year on this board.


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

Dan said:
			
		

> Dude, conspiracy theories are sooooo last year on this board.




Do you really believe the game was called 'fairly', 'honestly', and 'accurately'?


----------



## Gunny (Feb 6, 2006)

Sure are a LOT of people here who sound like Florida Democrats circa 2000.


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

> Do you really believe the game was called 'fairly', 'honestly', and 'accurately'?



No, I don't, but I also don't believe that Seattle played to the best of their abilities during the vast majority of the second half. They played like total crap and now fans are falling back on "well, the officiating was horrible".


----------



## Gunny (Feb 6, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Do you really believe the game was called 'fairly', 'honestly', and 'accurately'?



I believe it was called as fairly and honestly as any professional sports game.  NO game is called accurately.  The ref's are human beings.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 6, 2006)

Dan said:
			
		

> No, I don't, but I also don't believe that Seattle played to the best of their abilities during the vast majority of the second half. They played like total crap and now fans are falling back on "well, the officiating was horrible".



Pittsburgh had the better team.  They beat the top 3 teams in the NFL to get to the Superbowl, and they were on a roll.

Champions overcome bad calls.

Wanna blame something?  How about Hasselack's piss-poor clock management with 2 minutes left needing two scores?


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 6, 2006)

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Pittsburgh had the better team.  They beat the top 3 teams in the NFL to get to the Superbowl, and they were on a roll.
> 
> Champions overcome bad calls.



what bad calls did pitt get?


----------



## Gunny (Feb 6, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what bad calls did pitt get?



I don't know.  I didn't watch the whole game.  I HAVE been watching pro football for 36 years though, and played football (not pro) for about 8 years (4 in school and 4 in the Marines), and I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.  

The referees didn't cheat and the Steelers most certainly didn't need to cheat.  The referees made bad calls?  Welcome to the NFL.  As I previously posted, it's part of the game.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 6, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what bad calls did pitt get?


How about that fumble-ruled-an-incomplete pass early in the game?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 6, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Do you really believe the game was called 'fairly', 'honestly', and 'accurately'?


I remember a certain someone a week or two ago who was happy the Seahawks were there, win or lose.

My oh my how a loss sours everyone's attitudes...


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 6, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> How about that fumble-ruled-an-incomplete pass early in the game?



yep that was a crappy call as well.....don't get me wrong i took the steelers gave the points and mad a bundel....ref's still suck


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

> Wanna blame something? How about Hasselack's piss-poor clock management with 2 minutes left needing two scores?



Yeah, you've got that. And, right before the half, with one time out and seven seconds on the clock, at like the fifteen yard line, they opted to kick a (missed) field goal rather than take one more shot at the end zone. Now that I think about it, they had 2 missed field goals, too. $10,000 probably buys you a lot of weighted balls, too.


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I remember a certain someone a week or two ago who was happy the Seahawks were there, win or lose.
> 
> My oh my how a loss sours everyone's attitudes...




It's not the loss...the loss is besides the point.  The point is 'how the Stripes GAVE the Steelers the game.  Seattle played better ball for 75% of that game.  

Of course the ref's decided the outcome, how else can a team WIN the turnover margin, Win time of possession, Win in yards from scrimmage, and 'still' lose the game.

I'm thrilled beyond reason for my home-team to have finally made it to the big dance.


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

Dan said:
			
		

> No, I don't, but I also don't believe that Seattle played to the best of their abilities during the vast majority of the second half. They played like total crap and now fans are falling back on "well, the officiating was horrible".



Then you didn't watch the same game as a LOT of seattle fans, a LOT of pitt fans (who admit the Steelers were 'gifted') and quite a few unbiased reporter-type folk who saw the problems with how that officiating crew fucked the hawks in their buttocks, sans lube.   One or two calls? Fine.  EVERY MAJOR bad call?  Uh...that's just not right.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 6, 2006)

You honestly think the refs were on the take? Or just that they did a poor job coincidentally against your team?


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> You honestly think the refs were on the take? Or just that they did a poor job coincidentally against your team?



It wasn't just a poor job against 'my' team, it was very obvious 'non-calls' against THE OTHER team.  

Hasselbeck's INT? Steelers DEnd was Clearly Offsides.  Play before, when Stevens caught the ball at the 2 yard line?  Our guy 'held' that same guy - BARELY, and guess what? Yup...he was offsides then, too.

It was a pattern of non-calls against the Steelers, and chicken-shit calls against the hawks.  Now, if Stevens had held ON to about 3 passes he dropped, things may have been different.  Still, for the Hawks to walk all over the steelers for the VAST majority of that game, and lead in all the important categories (Cept points, obviously) and LOSE?  

Just fishy...that's all.


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

> You honestly think the refs were on the take? Or just that they did a poor job coincidentally against your team?



I definitely think Clay's on to something here, Darin, I haven't seen you feel this strongly on a subject since Jessica Simpson!



> quite a few unbiased reporter-type folk



First of all, I think this is pretty much an extinct species these days.



> One or two calls? Fine. EVERY MAJOR bad call? Uh...that's just not right.



Yeah, but I'm saying, of 60 minutes of play, the only thing Seattle fans are up in arms about are three admittedly important, but still, THREE calls. Nobody mentions the two muffed kicks. Nobody except Gunny has mentioned the poor clock management on Hasselback's part.

Face it, dude. Se-waaahhhh-ttle learned that that Steel Curtain ain't no joke.  

:


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 6, 2006)

Dan said:
			
		

> I definitely think Clay's on to something here, Darin, I haven't seen you feel this strongly on a subject since Jessica Simpson!
> 
> First of all, I think this is pretty much an extinct species these days.
> 
> ...



maybe d is just pissed that ms piggy showed up the hoe


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, I was gonna rep ya, but again, I have to spread it around. Anyway, here's what I was gonna say, because it's too important to waste:


Daaaaaaammmnn! No you didn't!


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

Dan said:
			
		

> I definitely think Clay's on to something here, Darin, I haven't seen you feel this strongly on a subject since Jessica Simpson!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not just three calls, but three calls which negated 17-21 Seattle points. 

Take this survey...

so far, 80% of 100K + agree with me.  Course, yeah, could be ALL seattle fans, right? not.

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/polling?event_id=2011


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 6, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Not just three calls, but three calls which negated 17-21 Seattle points.
> 
> Take this survey...
> 
> ...


If Seattles receivers knew how to receive, it wouldn't be an issue. Usually it's a good thing when I guy is bad at "receiving" but not in football. Hassleback is overrated; some shitty calls are just saving people from remembering how chokeartist seattle was in years prior.


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

Here is the last i'm going to say about the Superbowl Officiating...this guy said it PERFECTLY.  If anyone can't agree, I'd bet they are 'fanatics' of the Steelers. 



> Game's third team upstaged Steelers, Hawks
> Smith
> By Michael Smith
> ESPN.com
> ...


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> If Seattles receivers knew how to receive, it wouldn't be an issue. Usually it's a good thing when I guy is bad at "receiving" but not in football. Hassleback is overrated; some shitty calls are just saving people from remembering how chokeartist seattle was in years prior.




You obviously aren't a Football fan.  With this statement above, you've betrayed yourself a bit.  Nothing you wrote is accurate.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 6, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> You obviously aren't a Football fan.  With this statement above, you've betrayed yourself a bit.  Nothing you wrote is accurate.


Ok.


----------



## dmp (Feb 6, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Ok.




ONE guy drops passes and you say "If Seattle Receivers could..."

Seattle played poorly for 5-8? minutes, while the Steelers played poorly for 40 minutes and all of a sudden Hasselbeck is over-rated?

Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 6, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> ONE guy drops passes and you say "If Seattle Receivers could..."
> 
> Seattle played poorly for 5-8? minutes, while the Steelers played poorly for 40 minutes and all of a sudden Hasselbeck is over-rated?
> 
> Just doesn't make sense.



Seattles receivers were careless. They stepped out of bounds when they should have toe dragged. They dropped passes. They pushed off on a touchdown, or at least weren't smart enough to make sure it didn't look that way. It's not just a one time thing; those receivers have a history. 

And it's not "all of a sudden" Hasselbeck is overrated, it's been that way for awhile. Is he good? Yeah, and I wouldn't mind having him play for the Lions (other than that he's a COMPLETE TOOL, but that's besides the point)

And why did Seattle go away from running Alexander? What about that clock management? What about missing field goals in a dome? What about the fact that the Steelers had a shitty ref'd game against the Colts and still won? What about what about what about?

The refs had some bad calls; you and all you Seattle to Cali west coasters are entirely all-too eager to yell EAST COAST BIAS every time a team loses.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 6, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Seattles receivers were careless. They stepped out of bounds when they should have toe dragged. They dropped passes. They pushed off on a touchdown, or at least weren't smart enough to make sure it didn't look that way. It's not just a one time thing; those receivers have a history.
> 
> And it's not "all of a sudden" Hasselbeck is overrated, it's been that way for awhile. Is he good? Yeah, and I wouldn't mind having him play for *the Lions* (other than that he's a COMPLETE TOOL, but that's besides the point)
> 
> ...



you being a lion guy....all your opinions are nul and void


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

> you being a lion guy....all your opinions are nul and void



Now, now, let's hear him out. At least until he has something bad to say about my Steelers.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 6, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you being a lion guy....all your opinions are nul and void


True enough. I haven't seen real professional football in years. I thought moving to the Baltimore area would help. It didn't. I guess I've been reduced to a quivering pile of incoherence. Oh well. GO JOEY HARRINGTON, YOU PIANO PLAYING FAIRY!


----------



## jimnyc (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> It's not the loss...the loss is besides the point.  The point is 'how the Stripes GAVE the Steelers the game.



Did they give them Ike Taylor's INT? What about  the costly sack to Casey Hampton while driving on the first series of the game? Did they propel Willie Parker 75 yards for his TD? And what about Antwaan Randel El's beautiful pass to MVP Hines Ward? What about Big Ben's scrambling for 2 very needed 1st downs?

Did they help Hasselbeck inexplicably waste time on the clock over confusion? Did they somehow force Stevens to drop at least 3 passes? Did they help keep Alexander fairly in check for most of the game? Did they prevent your receivers from keeping both feet in bounds when catching the ball?

I believe the worst call of the game was the penalty on Hasselbeck after his INT, which had no bearing on the outcome of the game. Was Hope interfered on the TD pass by Seattle? You betcha! It might not have been as blatant as many other calls we are accustomed to seeing but he pushed off of him nontheless, which is a penalty in the NFL. The holding call gets called 50% of the time, this time the Seattle player was caught, even though it was in fact a "cheesy" holding call.

These calls are non-existent in comparison to the calls Pittsburgh had against them in the Indy game - and they overcame and won. Seattle played very well but Pittsburgh made the big plays, and more importantly was the timing of these big plays.

But to take away from the Steelers accomplishments is dishonest and biased.

P.S. You're still my favorite admin.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Feb 7, 2006)

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Did they give them Ike Taylor's INT? What about  the costly sack to Casey Hampton while driving on the first series of the game? Did they propel Willie Parker 75 yards for his TD? And what about Antwaan Randel El's beautiful pass to MVP Hines Ward? What about Big Ben's scrambling for 2 very needed 1st downs?
> 
> Did they help Hasselbeck inexplicably waste time on the clock over confusion? Did they somehow force Stevens to drop at least 3 passes? Did they help keep Alexander fairly in check for most of the game? Did they prevent your receivers from keeping both feet in bounds when catching the ball?
> 
> ...



I agree. Rather than blaming the whole thing on refs, blame for the Seahawks loss should be put on dreadful clock management at the end of the first half and some outstanding plays by Parker, Rothlisberger, Randel El, and Ward. Seems like nobody can just lose anymore. There's always got to be a conspiracy.

Bus goes out a champ in his hometown, Ben wins one early in what is likely a great career, Hines Ward gets his due, and Coach Cowher finally has some hardware for the trophy shelf. The Steelers won! It's a good thing!

As for the Seahawks, they finally made it to the show. They are still a pretty young team and have a chance to go back. Believe it or not, they won't be run out of the league, they will have a chance next year.

For now, give Pitt it's props.


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Did they give them Ike Taylor's INT? What about  the costly sack to Casey Hampton while driving on the first series of the game? Did they propel Willie Parker 75 yards for his TD? And what about Antwaan Randel El's beautiful pass to MVP Hines Ward? What about Big Ben's scrambling for 2 very needed 1st downs?
> 
> Did they help Hasselbeck inexplicably waste time on the clock over confusion? Did they somehow force Stevens to drop at least 3 passes? Did they help keep Alexander fairly in check for most of the game? Did they prevent your receivers from keeping both feet in bounds when catching the ball?
> 
> ...




Read what I copied from ESPN - Do you dissagree?


----------



## jimnyc (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Read what I copied from ESPN - Do you dissagree?



I believe Matt Hasselbeck said it best:

*"The Steelers played well enough to win tonight, and we didn't. They should get credit."*

Now, I do believe calls that are 'light' or 'too close to call' should probably be left alone in the SB but that doesn't change the facts. However lightly the receiver pushed off doesn't change that he still pushed off. I admit the Hasselbeck 15 yarder was bogus.

Here's a short clip of the Roethlisberger TD, which I believe clearly shows the ball going just past the white line, and that's all it needs to.

http://www.youtube.com/w/Steelers-TouchDown-#1?v=vqzw3lvmJmk&search=Steelers touchdown


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 7, 2006)

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Pittsburgh had the better team.  They beat the top 3 teams in the NFL to get to the Superbowl, and they were on a roll.
> 
> *Champions* overcome bad calls.
> 
> Wanna blame something?  How about Hasselack's piss-poor clock management with 2 minutes left needing two scores?


Excellent point, Gunny!


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 7, 2006)

There is no question that Seattle did not play as well as they normally do.

I think the major complaint of the people here..along with most of the writers from Foxsports, ESPN, CBS, (the list goes on and on) is that the officiating was atrocious.

When you have a game of this magnitutde, you want the teams to play the game and let THEIR play decide the outcome. 

When the teams are playing, good or bad, and then the officiating has a direct effect on certain plays that can swing momentum (one way or the other), it takes away from the teams' play.

Pittsburgh made some incredible plays - and some terrible ones. 

Just as Seattle.

The officiating was far worse than either of the teams.

And that effected the outcome of the game.


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> There is no question that Seattle did not play as well as they normally do.



There's a HUGE question saying seattle did not play well.  Seattle, as a team played well enough to win - NOT well enough to overcome some of the worst chicken-shit calls by incompetent referees however.


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

jimnyc said:
			
		

> I believe Matt Hasselbeck said it best:
> 
> *"The Steelers played well enough to win tonight, and we didn't. They should get credit."*
> 
> ...




Do you agree or dissagree with the ESPN piece?


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> There's a HUGE question saying seattle did not play well.  Seattle, as a team played well enough to win - NOT well enough to overcome some of the worst chicken-shit calls by incompetent referees however.



No no no..don't misunderstand.......they played well..just not as good as usual. 

I do wonder though, how much of a "mental" effect that bullshit PI call the ump made on the first TD had on the entire team.

Yes..they are professionals...they should stay motivated, regardless of what happens.  But anyone here who has ever played competitive sports knows that once you realize you are now playing against the other team and the officiating....it takes a lot out of you.


----------



## jimnyc (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Do you agree or dissagree with the ESPN piece?



Disagree, but let me be fair and expand (if we're speaking of the same article). I'll bold my comments and what I disagree* with I'll put in RED. (I may remove a few paragraphs that have no consequence)



> DETROIT -- Three weeks ago, after the Steelers held on to upset Indianapolis, Joey Porter was unhappy about the overturning of Troy Polamalu's fourth-quarter interception that could have sealed the win much earlier. Believing that deep down the league preferred Peyton Manning and the Colts to win, Porter publicly criticized the game officials, asking them not to "take the game from us."
> 
> Well, the Steelers can call it even now, as the officials who performed well enough throughout the season to earn the privilege of working Super Bowl XL performed Sunday as though they were trying to make it up to the Steelers by giving them the game -- not just any game, but the biggest game. And, yes, this time the other guys, the Seahawks, cried conspiracy, only not quite as loudly as Porter.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Cp (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't believe just how unobjective a lot of folks here at USMB are being about this issue....

Take off the friggin Stealers' helmet for a bit so you can see what every other objective person saw in that game - the Hawks we're robbed 14 points by bad officials...


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

-Cp said:
			
		

> I can't believe just how unobjective a lot of folks here at USMB are being about this issue....
> 
> Take off the friggin Stealers' helmet for a bit so you can see what every other objective person saw in that game - the Hawks we're robbed 14 points by bad officials...



Great avatar


----------



## -Cp (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Great avatar




 thx.. . 

Good thing for me I was able to get a screen capture of him in the pre-game show...


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

Found a new logo for the site.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 7, 2006)

Some members might be interested in this opportunity...


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Some members might be interested in this opportunity...




That's ironic, coming from you.  You've been whining about honest complaints about shitty officiating for the past couple days.


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

-Cp said:
			
		

> thx.. .
> 
> Good thing for me I was able to get a screen capture of him in the pre-game show...




Get a higher resolution version of that to me?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> That's ironic, coming from you.  You've been whining about honest complaints about shitty officiating for the past couple days.


If anything, it's hypocritical, maybe. Doesn't mean it's not true


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's the avatar some of you need.

http://www.ivu.org/news/3-98/breast.jpg

Bunch of damn Democrats.

If you want to bitch, bitch to the NFL. Insist they make the rules more like they were 20 and 25 years ago. I wouldn't have a problem with that. Complaining that the refs are calling a game in week 21 the same as they would in week 1 is bullshit.

"But it's the SUPERBOWL!". Yeah, it's the Superbowl, so the rules should change? Geez, there's another idea for a new thread.

You know, it's not even so much that there's bitching as much as the fact that the Steelers aren't getting the credit they deserve. As for taking off the Steeler helmet, I'm a Cowboys fan.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 7, 2006)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Here's the avatar some of you need.
> 
> http://www.ivu.org/news/3-98/breast.jpg
> 
> ...



Steelers beat the top 3 seeds, on the road, and overcame shitty officiating against Indy. Crazy playoff run.


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> "But it's the SUPERBOWL!". Yeah, it's the Superbowl, so the rules should change? Geez, there's another idea for a new thread.





Exactly - Whey would the Officials call the superbowl different than, say, week 8 games? They did because they lack good judgement.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Feb 7, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Steelers beat the top 3 seeds, on the road, and overcame shitty officiating against Indy. Crazy playoff run.



It was a great run. The so called "experts", as well as a lot regular fans, had pretty much engraved Indianapolis Colts on the Lombardi Trophy before the playoffs even started. I have to admit, I didn't think the Steelers would make it either.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Exactly - Whey would the Officials call the superbowl different than, say, week 8 games? They did because they lack good judgement.



Hmmm. Taking my words out of context and changing their meaning. Seems familiar....


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Taking my words out of context and changing their meaning. Seems familiar....



I took nothing out of context - you actually hit the nail on the head.  Why would the ref's call such pissy chicken-shit 'holds' in the SB, and NOT during the regular season?  Why the sudden change to 'candy-ass' football?


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> I took nothing out of context - you actually hit the nail on the head.  Why would the ref's call such pissy chicken-shit 'holds' in the SB, and NOT during the regular season?  Why the sudden change to 'candy-ass' football?



Primary reason for a penalty to be called in an game is so one player doesn't gain an unfair advantage over another.

Show me where, on ANY of the BS calls, that a player gained an unfair advantage.


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

Seahawks fans promise to stop being paranoid just as soon as the NFL proves it isn't out to get them.



More:



> Tuesday, February 7, 2006
> 
> Refs made it an 'Extra Lame' bowl
> 
> ...


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 7, 2006)

> Complaining about officiating is a time-honored sports tradition. It's much easier to believe your team got screwed than it got whupped because anger is more manageable than sadness.


...but in our case, it's not true, because we're special. Everyone else whines because they're coping; we whine because we're truth-seers.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 7, 2006)

Seattle--the only team ever to get screwed by officiating.


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> ...but in our case, it's not true, because we're special. Everyone else whines because they're coping; we whine because we're truth-seers.




This is what you are doing:

"I know seattle got screwed, but I'm affraid to get upset about it, cuz 'my' favourite team won. I'll just dismiss your very honest and accurate complaints and say you are whining."


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> This is what you are doing:
> 
> "I know seattle got screwed, but I'm affraid to get upset about it, cuz 'my' favourite team won. I'll just dismiss your very honest and accurate complaints and say you are whining."



I wonder what all the talk would be about had the Steelers lost because of ...."dubious" officiating.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 7, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Seattle--the only team ever to get screwed by officiating.



raiders steelers imaculate reception


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> This is what you are doing:
> 
> "I know seattle got screwed, but I'm affraid to get upset about it, cuz 'my' favourite team won. I'll just dismiss your very honest and accurate complaints and say you are whining."



No. That's what you're interpretting, because you think you're special for having been screwed by officials.  And my favorite team didn't win; they didn't even make the playoffs 

That guys' article says "look I know everyone whines after they lose, but we're different. We're special." It's garbage. You're not special, you were on the short end of a couple calls. The PI was legit, and has been called all year both ways. You don't like that rule; fine. It's been called all year. The hasslebeck block was garbage, but didn't really affect much - your D still fell for the same trick play that pittsburg ran twice already in the playoffs. The refs didn't throw hasslebeck's interception after the holding penalty. If he was as good as you think he is, he takes that penalty and scores ANYWAYS. He can drive from the 2 yard line but can't punch it in at 1st and 20?

Look, you can continue your pity party, I'll leave you alone. As a Lions fan, I've reached the complete bottom of the NFL barrel, so I've heard it all before. Congrats on getting to the superbowl; sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## -Cp (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## dilloduck (Feb 7, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> raiders steelers imaculate reception



Vikings Cowboys Hail Mary------oooooooooooops can I say that?


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> No. That's what you're interpretting, because you think you're special for having been screwed by officials.  And my favorite team didn't win; they didn't even make the playoffs
> 
> That guys' article says "look I know everyone whines after they lose, but we're different. We're special." It's garbage. You're not special, you were on the short end of a couple calls. The PI was legit, and has been called all year both ways. You don't like that rule; fine. It's been called all year. The hasslebeck block was garbage, but didn't really affect much - your D still fell for the same trick play that pittsburg ran twice already in the playoffs. The refs didn't throw hasslebeck's interception after the holding penalty. If he was as good as you think he is, he takes that penalty and scores ANYWAYS. He can drive from the 2 yard line but can't punch it in at 1st and 20?
> 
> Look, you can continue your pity party, I'll leave you alone. As a Lions fan, I've reached the complete bottom of the NFL barrel, so I've heard it all before. Congrats on getting to the superbowl; sorry it didn't work out for you.



You do not get it.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> You do not get it.


Good luck getting back next year


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Good luck getting back next year




I know.   There's MORE of a chance of you being confused for a Heterosexual male than exists the Seahawks even have a winning record next season.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> I know.   There's MORE of a chance of you being confused for a Heterosexual male than exists the Seahawks even have a winning record next season.


I was trying to be sincere... but thanks anyways.


----------



## Dan (Feb 7, 2006)

Man, you guys are still talking about this? Let's just settle things, get new officials and both teams, put them in a time machine, go back to Sunday night, and... Wait, what? Oh, I guess we'll just have to accept it, then.

Go Steelers! :funnyface 



> I'll just dismiss your very honest and accurate complaints and say you are whining."



Not that this thread needs to go there, but this is exactly how 90% of the Conservatives I know regard absolutely anything anybody not Republican says. Just something to think about.


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

Dan said:
			
		

> Man, you guys are still talking about this? Let's just settle things, get new officials and both teams, put them in a time machine, go back to Sunday night, and... Wait, what? Oh, I guess we'll just have to accept it, then.
> 
> Go Steelers! :funnyface
> 
> ...




It's a travesty We're talking about The officiating and not about Ben and Jerome and shit.  Honestly. 

But it's as big of a travesty those who are complaining about said officiating are RIGHT.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> ...
> But it's as big of a travesty those who are complaining about said officiating are RIGHT.


But it was *21-10 FINAL TWO DAYS AGO*, and you can't change that, *YOU LOST!*  

That STEEL CURTAIN IS TUFF!!!!!


----------



## dmp (Feb 7, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> But it was *21-10 FINAL TWO DAYS AGO*, and you can't change that, *YOU LOST!*
> 
> That STEEL CURTAIN IS TUFF!!!!!




I didn't lose anything.  Those in charge of ensuring a fair game lost something - their souls or their reputation as being 'non-biased'.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> I didn't lose anything.  Those in charge of ensuring a fair game lost something - their souls or their reputation as being 'non-biased'.


Their SOULS?


----------



## jimnyc (Feb 7, 2006)

-Cp said:
			
		

> I can't believe just how unobjective a lot of folks here at USMB are being about this issue....
> 
> Take off the friggin Stealers' helmet for a bit so you can see what every other objective person saw in that game - the Hawks we're robbed 14 points by bad officials...




 

*21-10!

Pittsburgh Steelers are Super Bowl XL Champions!*


----------



## Dan (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm wondering (and laughing at) how many people here actually care that Pittsburgh won, and how many are just having fun busting D's balls.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 7, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> This is what you are doing:
> 
> "I know seattle got screwed, but I'm affraid to get upset about it, cuz 'my' favourite team won. I'll just dismiss your very honest and accurate complaints and say you are whining."



Guilty as charged.  The calls were questionable.  Happens every week in the NFL and every day in the NBA.  

I've been a Steeler fan for 36 years -- since Bradshaw was a rookie.  I'll take the win.


----------



## -Cp (Feb 7, 2006)

jimnyc said:
			
		

> *21-10!
> 
> Pittsburgh Steelers are Super Bowl XL Champions!*



So who gives a rip? 

My complaint isn't that the hawks lost - it's that the Stealers were helped drastically by the officials..


----------



## jimnyc (Feb 8, 2006)

-Cp said:
			
		

> So who gives a rip?
> 
> My complaint isn't that the hawks lost - it's that the Stealers were helped drastically by the officials..



Obviously you do or you wouldn't be harping on it and referring to the Steelers by another name when they weren't officiating.

*Nonetheless - 21-10 Steelers are SB Champs!*


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Feb 8, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> I took nothing out of context - you actually hit the nail on the head.  Why would the ref's call such pissy chicken-shit 'holds' in the SB, and NOT during the regular season?  Why the sudden change to 'candy-ass' football?



I'm not disagreeing with that totally. Problem is, this _is_ pretty much they way it's done all year. They've added so many rules that they are a few steps away from playing flag football. They make calls like the calls in that game all year, but nobody thinks that much about it because it's not the Superbowl.

I'd love for things to go back to the way they were in the early eighties when they actually played football and the league didn't set the rules to prevent anyone from actually getting hit or, heaven forbid, bruised.

I think the refs called the game the way any other game would have been called. The went by what the rules state. Change the rules for the entire season to let the players play more, not just for one game because it's the last game of the year.


----------

